# Chantilly, VA:  2nd ed. AD&D, need a player



## Hammerforge (Feb 13, 2005)

Currently have 3 players and a DM, looking for 1 more player. We will have our first game meeting at the Game Parlor in Chantilly next Saturday, Feb. 19, at noon. The campaign will be the "Night Below" adventure set in Forgotten Realms. PC's will begin at first level.


----------

